# Another Smoko



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Pull up a chair, crack open a beer or put the kettle on, and enjoy a trip on the Mersey in the sixties and a run ashore to the Cavern. http://www.britishpathe.com/video/and-the-world-listened-1


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Great! Watched it while I had my breakfast.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

King Ratt said:


> Great! Watched it while I had my breakfast.


Glad you enjoyed it, some great nostalgia with the ships.
AlbieR


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Now that was worth a look - thanks for posting Albie, I thoroughly enjoyed it. (Applause)


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Gulpers said:


> Now that was worth a look - thanks for posting Albie, I thoroughly enjoyed it. (Applause)


Glad you enjoyed it Ray, I wonder if any members can put names and anecdotes to any of the ships?

Albie


----------

